# How would you price a ring of Dexterity +2?



## zoroaster100 (Aug 4, 2006)

One of my players asked if he can have a ring of Wisdom +2 made for him, and how much it would cost.  It does the same thing as a periapt of Wisdom +2, and still takes up a slot, but takes up a different slot than the standard one, and would open up the opportunity for his character to wear an amulet of natural armor at the same time (he is a monk so he wants to get his AC higher with both higher Wisdom and higher natural armor).  So do you think the cost of the ring of Wisdom +2 should be one and a half times as much as a periapt of Wisdom +2?  Two times as much?  Or something different?


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 4, 2006)

Rings don't actually suffer item placement upcharges for innapropriate slots, but they need a 12th level caster for the forge ring feat.

I'd say if you are cool with it, he has to _commision _the ring from an NPC with said feat willing to do so.


----------



## XCorvis (Aug 4, 2006)

As written, it's the same price as a normal +2 stat boost item. However, you are certainly within your rights to assign the extra x1.5 cost because of the odd slot, or possibly something even steeper because of the unusual nature of the item.

Like frankthedm says, he should have to comission the item, and perhaps recover a special component involved in its creation. I'd still charge him at least x1.5.


----------



## Zimbel16 (Aug 4, 2006)

zoroaster100 said:
			
		

> One of my players asked if he can have a ring of Wisdom +2 made for him, and how much it would cost.  It does the same thing as a periapt of Wisdom +2, and still takes up a slot, but takes up a different slot than the standard one, and would open up the opportunity for his character to wear an amulet of natural armor at the same time (he is a monk so he wants to get his AC higher with both higher Wisdom and higher natural armor).  So do you think the cost of the ring of Wisdom +2 should be one and a half times as much as a periapt of Wisdom +2?  Two times as much?  Or something different?




I'd do 1.5x at most (if you make the assumption that a ring's absence from the Body Slot Affinities table means that nothing has an affinity for a ring), but I think that 1x is reasonable; there are plenty of good rings out there that these are rarely going to be wasted slots.

Also note that there's an option to put both on a single item; the lower-costed abilities are at a 1.5 multiplier.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd leave it at 2000gp.  I don't think it makes sense to be rigid about WHICH slot you use for items, as long as you use a slot.

Heck, I am in favor of Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed approach and end all designation as "ring" or "wand" and just make it "charged item" or "single-use item" or "constant item", im whatever form seems right as long as it takes a slot.


----------



## Zimbel16 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I'd leave it at 2000gp.  I don't think it makes sense to be rigid about WHICH slot you use for items, as long as you use a slot.




I like AE, too, but the base cost of a Wis +2 enhancement item is 4,000 GP


----------



## Bad Paper (Aug 5, 2006)

I've been toying with the idea that anything reasonable that does not appear in a WotC book gets a 10% "munchkin" surcharge.  Thus, that ring would be 4400gp, maybe for the 400gp sapphire that has to be embedded in it, or whatever.


----------



## KarinsDad (Aug 5, 2006)

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> I've been toying with the idea that anything reasonable that does not appear in a WotC book gets a 10% "munchkin" surcharge.  Thus, that ring would be 4400gp, maybe for the 400gp sapphire that has to be embedded in it, or whatever.




Only 10%? What a nice DM you are.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 5, 2006)

4,000gp.

x1.5 cost modifiers for inappropriate slots applies only to wondrous items.


----------



## Stalker0 (Aug 5, 2006)

To me rings can do anything, they can have any effect, so I wouldn't charge them extra.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Aug 5, 2006)

I've decided I'm going to offer the player a chance to buy an amulet of natural armor AND Wisdom (combined abilities) that has the 1.5 multiplier on the Wisdom +2 ability, and he can then have the ring slots open for other magic rings.


----------



## Garrett843 (Aug 5, 2006)

Personally I would place this item at 8,000 to purchase.  Mainly basing it off of the fact that you can wear 2 rings at once as opposed to a one slot item.  If you look at Bracers of Armor +2 they are 4,000 to purchase but a ring of protection +2 is 8,000 to purchase.  That is why I would place this item at 8,000.


----------



## Cartigan Mrryl (Aug 5, 2006)

Garrett843 said:
			
		

> Personally I would place this item at 8,000 to purchase.  Mainly basing it off of the fact that you can wear 2 rings at once as opposed to a one slot item.  If you look at Bracers of Armor +2 they are 4,000 to purchase but a ring of protection +2 is 8,000 to purchase.  That is why I would place this item at 8,000.



 Question: Why IS that? Why do Rings cost soooo much more than Amulets that effectively do the same thing? Maybe because you have 2 ring slots, whereas you only have one amulet slot? I dunno... anyone else have an idea?

As for the pricing of this item... I'd say it should STILL cost him a nice amount of cash... since it does two things, whereas the amulet would originally only do one. Also: I usually allow a small discount if they can get all the materials needed themselves, like getting the two magical items that have a relatively same effect as the final object, the material for the item, aaand anything else I might decide it needs....


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 5, 2006)

Garrett843 said:
			
		

> Personally I would place this item at 8,000 to purchase.  Mainly basing it off of the fact that you can wear 2 rings at once as opposed to a one slot item.  If you look at Bracers of Armor +2 they are 4,000 to purchase but a ring of protection +2 is 8,000 to purchase.  That is why I would place this item at 8,000.




Bracers of Armor offer an Armor bonus.  Ring of Protection offer a Deflection bonus, which is superior.  That explains the higher price.


----------

